# Cordless tool brush replacement



## Joe F (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a Porter-Cable 19.2v drill that quit. I suspect the brushes are gone. Can they be replaced? Where would I get them?


----------



## Coptool (Oct 9, 2008)

Brushes wear out all the time and are normally very easy to replace. My company sells them for many other brands but not for Porter Cable. Find a Dewalt service center around you or online and they can get you new ones.


----------



## Quiglag (Mar 21, 2008)

Porter Cable's website should give you a list of repair centers in your area. You can try here http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/portercable/portercable-7.html and find your model number, but from the looks of it, I didn't see any replaceable brushes.


----------

